# ISO/water spray



## thedonofchronic (May 18, 2009)

so apparently half iso alcohol half water in a spray works fine
to get rid of mites in vegging. i have iso alcohol thats 99% is that
fine to mix with the water? and will this really cause no harm to my plants
at all? im planning on giving the plants a quick spray with it, spray the room down then spray the plants again a few hours later. comments/opinions all welcome thank you


----------



## blancolighter (May 18, 2009)

I actually just did this last night, though I used 70% iso and mixed that with water. It didn't look like it did any damage intially, and my lights go on again in a few hours, so I'll be able to check and see if any damage was done overnight. 

I always wondered, if a simple iso/water mix kills mites and their eggs without hurting MJ, why is it like a well guarded MJ growing secret? 

I didn't spray it on my flowering ladies though, too scared of dissolving THC, If the iso solution seems to still not hurting my plants and killing mites though, I might sponge down my flowering ladies withthte solution.


----------



## Hick (May 18, 2009)

..You guys act like you expected me to lie to you?????...  

.....


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 18, 2009)

i just sprayed them with a spray 1tsp to a gallon of water
using dr bronners peppermint soap. dont know if this will
work but ive read it many different places. i wanted to try this
before the alcohol im alot more comfertable putting natural soap
on my babies than alcohol..
just want these mites gone..


----------



## blancolighter (May 18, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..You guys act like you expected me to lie to you?????...
> 
> .....


 
We believe ya Hick, its just scary spraying ISO all over your ladies for the first time, no matter who says its ok!


----------



## Hick (May 18, 2009)

tdc... "my" advice... _get rid of the NOW,_ while you're still in veg'. Thet're waaay more difficult to deal w/ during flowering. Don't fool yourself into believing that a treatment or two ..or 5.. has eliminated them.
   "I" would use the iso at about 50/50 one day, the "peppermint" soap the following, and maybe pyrethium spray the next. Continue for a 'minimum' of two weeks. 
  Mist with ice water in between, if you want.
  If possible, raise your humidity and lower your temp's. It helps slow their repproduction, and might help get a handle on them.
relevant links..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4938&highlight=mites
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3316
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4938&highlight=mites


----------



## zipflip (May 19, 2009)

hey don, or anyone else listenin. lol have any you ever herd of basil being a good pest repellant likekef  say ya have a live basil plant growin i garden or next to other plants ya wanna protect.?
   wats ya takes on it if ya have? 
i also herd marigolds work too...?
 but who knows. but i do have a marigold in bloom now in my grow actualy  for a wy not deal. lol\
  i also sowed some basil seeds tonite too in small planters. maybe keep on in the grow too.  just ta say i grew basil hahaha.
 just wonderin if anyone has any truth on this basil deal?


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2009)

I used the iso treatment  during veg without any ill effects. I used the 50% iso and did not mix it with water....Sprayed Iso waited 15 min. sprayed a 2nd time.waited 15 min. then misted with water worked great:aok:


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 20, 2009)

thanks duck.
so im assuming it doesnt matter what %
the iso alcohol is, the bottom line is it doesnt
hurt the plants in veg necatively. right?
i have some 99% and some 70% I was just going
to use the 70 and mix it half with water. The dr bronners
soap with water works too


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 20, 2009)

i did the same as PCDuck and kept it up for about 12 days.  i used up 1 bottly of iso., it made 3 batches in my spray bottle.  i did notice that the leaves felt coarse afterwards for several days.  it got ride of the bugs and i just went into flowering.

thanks Hick, never thought about iso dissolving thc before i used it but my options were very limited.


----------



## blancolighter (May 20, 2009)

I've given a couple ISO spray downs in this last week and things are great, plants are healthy and mites are near impossible to find now


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 20, 2009)

yeah right now im fighting em off
with half/half iso and water spraying them down,
then spraying them down with dr bronners soap with water
ill do this everyday for a few weeks. i saw a little cluster of them
on one of my leaves today  so i got rid of them. i dont want to see
those buggers again... they literally are the most annoying part of growing.


----------



## ishnish (May 20, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> i dont want to see
> those buggers again... they literally are the most annoying part of growing.


right next to slimy roots....  :cry:


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 20, 2009)

if your using 50/50 iso/h20 spray then check out BBP's thread about Asprin H2o spray.


----------



## mountain man (May 20, 2009)

Hang a "Hot Shot No Pest Strip" up and be done with it.  I hung one up 5 days ago and have not found one mite. Its not a glue strip. It uses Diclorvus as an insect killer. Same stuff dog and cat collars were first formed on and some still are. No more scrubbing, dunking, misting, spraying and whatever else it is everyone decides is such a must. Use during veg and first two weeks of flower. $ 9.95 at Ace Hardware and they last 4 months. Just hang it in the room somewhere, and yer done !


----------



## Hick (May 21, 2009)

Quote:
Warnings: Keep out of reach of children. Precautionary Statements: Hazards to Humans and Domestic Animals. CAUTION: Do not get in Mouth. Harmful if swallowed. After prolonged storage, a small amount of liquid may form on strip. Do not get liquid in eyes. Wash thoroughly with soap and water after handling strip. Do not use in hospitals or clinic rooms, such as patient rooms, wards, nurseries, operating or emergency areas. Do not use in any rooms or closets of rooms where infants, children, sick or aged are or will be present for an extended period of confinement. Do not use in kitchens (except cupboards), restaurants or areas where food is prepared or served. Do not use in any area of the home where people will be present for extended periods of time. Not to be taken internally by humans or animals.
from US department of household products data base hXXp://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=brands&id=19020075

"I" don't care to use anything with those type of warnings on "anything" that I plan to ingest...


----------

